# Do I need to use conditioner?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

If a shampoo says conditioning shampoo do I also need to use conditioner? Also, is it OK to use a human hair dryer on my poodle? The one I ordered still hasn't shipped.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I always use conditioner on the dogs but it is really diluted. If you think about it, using "conditioning shampoo" on my own hair still leaves a lot to be desired in terms of ease of brushing. I still use separate conditioner on my hair, even after using "conditioning shampoo". There is discussion in one of the groomer chatgroups on the web about the use of one of a Pantene conditioner you can buy at Walmart or the drug store for african-american hair on poodles. The reviews have been great apparently. For liability reasons, I stick with "dog" conditioners when I groom a clients' dog. But, I really don't think that "real" dog conditioners are made in a separate factory than "human" conditioners. Maybe I'm wrong.

Yes, you can use a human hair dryer - on the cool setting. It'll take a while to dry and you may not get the coat perfectly straight, but it is an option in lieu of a dog dryer.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I was just reading on the groomer forum that the pet product companies would have you believe that ph is all so important when it really isn't. Many things change the ph of something including water and many shampoos, including dog shampoos, have different levels of ph. I'm definitely going to try Pantene on my dog's coats. They have pretty good coats, we don't live in a dry climate but we live in a very humid climate. I'd like to see how well the Pantene works on their coats. 

Let me tell you what works well if you don't have a high velocity dryer yet. Let the dog air dry (I'm assuming this is your dog) and then when he/she is still damp, dry on medium setting with a human hair dryer and brush the hair out straight as you are drying. The Shirley Kalstone's book says to use both to get the straightest hair since the heat in the human hair dryer helps to straighten and fluff hair.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, this is my dog. I will pick up some of the pantene while I'm out then. It's certainly cheaper than dog conditioner :lol: We had a major housetraining accident this morning, so he needs a bath, badly. 

And thanks for the advice on the hairdryer.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't forget to dilute this conditioner.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

How much should I dilute it? Part for part, so I get it right? I don't want him to be sticky. He's got about 3/4 inch coat all the way around.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Probably 1 ounce conditioner to 8 cups warm water.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Pantene is my favorite hair-line - LOL I have a "poodle hair" and it is not easy to manage it ! I tried about gazillion products out there - even ridiculously expensive ones - but I always come back to Pantene  Maybe it really could be a solution for "real poodles" too LOL : )))) 

I use the "green one" " SMOOTH" : ))


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, try the Pantene marketed for african-american hair. The groomers on another grooming forum think it's the cats' meow for poodles in releasing the kinkiness of the hair.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL - I never knew it was race specific !!!! Ha ha All races can have very curly hair !!!!

I actually thought it is for girls who just want extra smooth and silky hair (hence the name SMOOTH)- like ones that have those ultra sleek modern strait heir-cuts : ))) ! Actually - my younger daughter use that same shampoo for that purpose - her hair is strait , but this shampoo makes it so silky and and smooth - she is addicted to it LOL


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I got the Pantene for AA hair (I believe it says "for women of color"). It worked great! He is super fluffy and soft. I got the one in the bottle, not the tube. I just used a tiny bit in a cup of warm water, and poured it over, worked it in a little and rinsed. The human hair dryer made his hair a bit fluffy, but I'm not looking for perfection.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> LOL - I never knew it was race specific !!!! Ha ha All races can have very curly hair !!!!
> 
> I actually thought it is for girls who just want extra smooth and silky hair (hence the name SMOOTH)- like ones that have those ultra sleek modern strait heir-cuts : ))) ! Actually - my younger daughter use that same shampoo for that purpose - her hair is strait , but this shampoo makes it so silky and and smooth - she is addicted to it LOL


Same here, and my daughter too......I never knew the difference with hair thing either - I switch from time time, I use color BUT I will be trying it down the road.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I got the Pantene for AA hair (I believe it says "for women of color"). It worked great! He is super fluffy and soft. I got the one in the bottle, not the tube. I just used a tiny bit in a cup of warm water, and poured it over, worked it in a little and rinsed. The human hair dryer made his hair a bit fluffy, but I'm not looking for perfection.


It makes perfect sence to me! Pantene has great conditioners! Curly hair or a kinky afro are very hard to maintain, I'm sure.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

That's it - the one in the bottle. Glad it worked!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I got the Pantene for AA hair


Interesting - never saw that one in my Safeway :rolffleyes::rolffleyes::rolffleyes: !!!! Actually mine has Spanish on it "Isso e Sedosso " (sp.?) LMAO - I wonder if they have "special lines" targeted to different demographics depending of the parts of the USA LMAO !!!!

Just to make it clear LOL - I think that "color of the stripe" on the bottle for us should be the "code" LMAO Mine is GREEN ! I tried one for colored hair (even though I do not color ), extra moisture one, extra volume one - NONE are so softening as this "SMOOTH" stuff 

Would hate that somebody spends money and does not get a result : )))


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The African American bottle is brown. I have seen it at Wal-Mart and Target.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ooooooooooooh ... how interesting !!!!:rolffleyes: Now I am intrigued so much that I will check my local drugstore today LOL 

Thanks Kpoo


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

As for human products on dogs, I would rather use something made specifically for dogs and coat type. Besides, by the time you spend the money on some of the higher quality human products, you can buy some GREAT products for dogs.

There are coat specific products (ie: drop coats, curly coats, etc) that are formulated for a particular type of coat. Poodle coats, for instance, need to be wirey for the best results when clipping/scissoring. That's what they coat is supposed to be like, not, soft. Using conditioning shampoo's and conditioner on a poodle, will make the coat to soft and limp and you'll never get a nice finish. Also, human products tend to build up on the coat, which will eventually make the coat harder to work with. 

I use Isle of Dogs on all my curly and drop coated dogs, it can't be beat by any other product, human OR dog  

If there are groomers bragging about using human products on dogs, then I'd probably steer clear if I was a client looking for a groomer. Chances are, they are willing to use other off-label products (like dish soap) as well.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Cameo - the idea to use Pantene conditioner came up as an ALTERNATIVE to dog conditioner - there are some people who don't have dog conditioner. If you read the entire post, I was the one who mentioned that "some" people in the grooming forums on the net had been talking about using Pantene for ethnic hair - they did NOT say whether they were using the product on the clients' dogs - probably they were using it on their own poodles. It does not necessarily mean they are terrible groomers. Don't paint them all with the same brush just because they are trying something different. Geez.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

And just on a side note, if you go to any handler in the country, chances are they use some kind of human product on a poodle. I've heard of them using Dawn dishsoap to get out all the gunk they put in to hold it up at shows. Dog products are nice because they package them all nice and everything but there are many human products out there that can and do beat them. Isle of the dog is expensive shampoo and conditioner and if you don't want to spend that amount of money for your pet dog, there are great human alternatives. Pantene is like $3 and some change. Big difference and I don't know why someone would want a pet dog to be wirey when you can make them soft? If you get limp hair get a clarifying shampoo and wash with that first.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Also, I live in Hawaii, my choices are VERY limited as far as grooming supplies go that don't need to be special ordered. I needed a quick fix, I think it worked great. He's just as soft as he was straight from the groomer last week.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> Cameo - the idea to use Pantene conditioner came up as an ALTERNATIVE to dog conditioner - there are some people who don't have dog conditioner. If you read the entire post, I was the one who mentioned that "some" people in the grooming forums on the net had been talking about using Pantene for ethnic hair - they did NOT say whether they were using the product on the clients' dogs - probably they were using it on their own poodles. It does not necessarily mean they are terrible groomers. Don't paint them all with the same brush just because they are trying something different. Geez.


I guess my point to this post was, why use something not meant for dogs when there are so many GREAT products formulated for dogs out there and it's ALL available on the net. 

As for the AA hair products, the chemistry of the the hair is totally different. Human ethnic hair has a much higher carbon content than poodle fur. There is quite a difference in the texture and chemical composition, so I honestly don't see the comparison other than they both appear "curly" Will human products "work" on dog fur, probably, but they are intended for humans and that's just not adequate. It's like comparing cat food and dog food, they are both food, but a cat wouldn't live long if fed only dog food. They have different needs, nutritionally, than dogs. Eventually, a dog could develop lackluster coat, dry or flakey skin, allergies, etc if the correct products are not used. 

I'm not saying that groomers that use off-label products are "terrible" groomers, that was your choice of words, but what I AM saying is, as a groomer, we are entrusted by our clients to use the best products available for THEIR pet. One that is specifically made for dogs and not humans, dishes, or whatever. Now, just imagine if I (as a professional groomer) used Dawn on YOUR pet as shampoo, charged you a premium price for grooming services and your dog had a reaction. Would you still feel the same way about me as a professional? No, I doubt you would and you'd probably expect me to pay your vet bill, as well you should. You would EXPECT me (as a professional) to use and endorse professional (dog specific) products, wouldn't you? Of course you would. So, as for human product use on dogs, I simply can't endorse or condone their use on dogs and say they are as good as species specific products.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

OK - provided you know what is in this label, this product is very safe to use on dogs. Barbara Bird, a renowned master groomer in the US who specializes in analyzing dog shampoo/conditioner ingredients and has written books on this topic and given lectures on this, has this to say about the pantene for ethnic hair:

"Yippee, we're talking about a product with an ingredient list! I thought I'd take a look. It proved to be a bit of a journey, but here is my ingredient review.


Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner Ingredients - From the bottle:

Water,

Stearyl Alcohol � Basic emulsifier/thickener/emollient used to make creams and lotions. Stearyl Alcohol is used when a firmer product is desired. This is a fatty alcohol that can be obtained by hydrogenation of stearic acid. Stearic acid can be derived from animal fats (usually tallow) or vegetable oil (usually coconut). 

Behentrimonium Methosulfate � This quaternary ammonium compound is an exceptionally mild cationic conditioning/anti-static ingredient. Safe for leave-in products and baby products.

Cetyl Alcohol � The most common fatty alcohol, once known as �wool wax�. It is derived from chemically treating animal fat or vegetable oil. It may be �from coconut oil�, but it is a long way from the coconut. 

Fragrance �

Bis-Aminopropyl Dimethicone � One of the newest generation of silicone conditioning ingredients, this amine-functional silicone has been created to resist build-up. 

Isopropyl Alcohol � aka Ethanol. I�m not sure why this is in here, unless it is used as a solvent/dispersing agent for the fragrance.

Benzyl Alcohol � Preservative and fragrance solvent. Can be irritating to the skin in sensitive individuals.

Disodium EDTA � Chelating agent/preservative enhancer. EDTA binds to excess minerals in the water and serves to extend the effect of preservative agents, allowing use of less preservative chemicals.

Panthenol � Pantene signature ingredient, aka Vitamin B5. Panthenol is one of the few ingredients that has actually been demonstrated to penetrate into the hair shaft (cortex) to fill in damaged areas and increase tensile strength of damaged hair. Panthenol is a natural humectant that is very hydrating to the skin.

Panthenyl Ethyl Ether � A newest generation Panthenol derivative and the partner to Panthenol, forming the �Pro-V� complex in Pantene products.

Cocos Nucifera (Coconut Oil) � An excellent moisturizer for hair. One of the few oils (along with Olive Oil) that has been demonstrated to penetrate the hair cuticle and strengthen hair/prevent breakage. Can cause allergic reaction in some individuals.



Simmonosia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Extract � aka Jojoba oil, is a highly popular botanical extract highly touted for its moisturizing benefits to hair. The ability of Jojoba to penetrate the hair shaft has not been demonstrated scientifically, however. It is often used because of its recognition value, and it has an excellent shelf life.

MCI/MI � Preservatives.



Impressions: I found three different ingredient lists for this product, two online and the third on an actual bottle of new product from WalMart, purchased on 1/24/10. This suggests that the product has gone through some changes and been reformulated over time. Website ingredient lists are often not updated. One of the biggest changes is in the position of the coconut oil by volume. In the first list I looked at, Coconut Oil was the fourth solid ingredient (a �solids� are the ingredients other than water). On the label of the product that I purchased, the Coconut Oil was nearly last. This makes the product a lot less �oil rich� than the original list would suggest. Other differences reflect upgrades: the original Behentrimonium Chloride was replaced by Behentrimonium Methosulfate, a newer and improved conditioning ingredient, and the original Dimethicone was replaced by Bis-Aminopropyl Dimethicone, a new generation silicone that resists build-up. These are definite improvements and reflect an evolution of the product. 



Basically, the key ingredients of the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner that I purchased are the usual fatty alcohols found in almost all creamy conditioners, a contemporary cationic quaternary conditioning ingredient and a contemporary silicone ingredient. This is a fairly straight forward cast of characters, embellished by the P&G �Pro V� complex of Pantene/Panthenyl Ethyl Ether. What looks like a smidgin of Coconut Oil and Jojoba Oil exist and probably serve mostly for marketing purposes. The one ingredient that I would rather do without is the Isopropyl Alcohol, which is a solvent and may be somewhat drying to the skin and hair. I�m not sure what it is doing in there, as they also use Benzyl Alcohol, which is a common solvent for fragrance oils. 



I have not yet used this product, but it looks like it would be good for most hair types, and leave a light and fluffy result. I would expect that there would be some softening of the hair. It should leave a shiny result and have a nice feel on the skin. It is not as oil-rich as I would expect in a product formulated for African-American hair, but I am sure that it is an excellent conditioner for dogs.


I hope someone finds this interesting. It was fun for me, although rather time consuming. Every time I do one of these reviews, I learn a little more...

BBird


Her background and education are exemplary. Now, that being said, *I* would certainly use this product on my own dogs and believe that is as good as species specific products. Now, if I didn't understand what was in the product, I certainly wouldn't use it. But, I would certainly trust the judgement of Barbara Bird.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I am quite familiar with barbara bird and I am not disputing OR denying it may be ok for use on dogs. Also, I don't understand why you are getting so defensive. I've given my opinion as you have yours. 

I also noticed that Barbara Bird did not really endorse this product, simply gave her educated INSIGHT on the ingredients.

I didn't mean to start an argument, so if I stepped on your toes, i do apologize, but please allow me the same right to express my opinion


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cameo said:


> I guess my point to this post was, why use something not meant for dogs when there are so many GREAT products formulated for dogs out there and it's ALL available on the net.
> 
> As for the AA hair products, the chemistry of the the hair is totally different. Human ethnic hair has a much higher carbon content than poodle fur. There is quite a difference in the texture and chemical composition, so I honestly don't see the comparison other than they both appear "curly" Will human products "work" on dog fur, probably, but they are intended for humans and that's just not adequate. It's like comparing cat food and dog food, they are both food, but a cat wouldn't live long if fed only dog food. They have different needs, nutritionally, than dogs. Eventually, a dog could develop lackluster coat, dry or flakey skin, allergies, etc if the correct products are not used.
> 
> I'm not saying that groomers that use off-label products are "terrible" groomers, that was your choice of words, but what I AM saying is, as a groomer, we are entrusted by our clients to use the best products available for THEIR pet. One that is specifically made for dogs and not humans, dishes, or whatever. Now, just imagine if I (as a professional groomer) used Dawn on YOUR pet as shampoo, charged you a premium price for grooming services and your dog had a reaction. Would you still feel the same way about me as a professional? No, I doubt you would and you'd probably expect me to pay your vet bill, as well you should. You would EXPECT me (as a professional) to use and endorse professional (dog specific) products, wouldn't you? Of course you would. So, as for human product use on dogs, I simply can't endorse or condone their use on dogs and say they are as good as species specific products.



I think this was taken out of context.  

kanatadoggroomer just suggested it, after hearing it worked well......a great deal of us on this forum groom our own poodles half the time or all the time, and if we go to a professional, I absolutely expect good products and I don't question for a second that kanatadoggroomer gave bad advise at all. Nor do you... accept the fact that if it (the p-conditioner) is SAFE and CHEAPER than the coat handler that I just ordered plus $14.00 shipping.......Um yeah etiquette out the window:arrogant (2):, in this instance, because honestly many of us are very caring dog owners that from time to time need to save a dollar or $20 every now and then. I respect the fact that your a pro groomer but to come off using etiquette as a good debate ?? I like my good products don't get me wrong but I would much rather hear from a groomer that isn't just pushing or endorsing products and gave me their honest, professional opinion and experience on products. This may be your thing as a groomer but I think it's poor etiquette to come to a forum and blast someone over flipping conditioner. There are substitutes done all the time, human medications like benedryl that are recommended by a Vet for your dog, antacids and so on........And what really gets me going and this may piss some people off sorry but you paint your dogs! A LOT! Last time I checked paint was for walls, vegtable based oils go in frying pans! So really, you think you really need to be making a debate about a conditioning product? I personally don't care for people that slap paint on dogs, that's just me and I wont bring it up again, but honestly you kind of asked for it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I will point out there are actually dyes made for colouring _dogs_ specifically too, though in saying that, human stuff is used by groomers a lot as well. But if you're going to bring up something unrelated because you have personal issues with it; how can you simply assume that Cameo _doesn't_ use only DOG dye on her dog (which would only back herself up)!??!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL Maybe we should all agree to quietly back down. Peace unto everyone!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, yeah. 

IMO a pro should use dog products cos that's what we're doing, but for your own dog then you can use whatever you want as long as it's not hurting your dog!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I will point out there are actually dyes made for colouring _dogs_ specifically too, though in saying that, human stuff is used by groomers a lot as well. But if you're going to bring up something unrelated because you have personal issues with it; how can you simply assume that Cameo _doesn't_ use only DOG dye on her dog (which would only back herself up)!??!


It doesn't matter to me which "paint" she or anyone uses, I don't care for it, JMO - so I'm not implying anything accept for the fact that her debate makes no sense to me.....period. There are alternatives for so many things.........why go on a rant over human conditioner that has shared product ingrediants? And advise another groomer to "not" share that information because it's not endorsing pet products for face value purposes is snobby.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hehe, yeah.
> 
> IMO a pro should use dog products cos that's what we're doing, but for your own dog then you can use whatever you want as long as it's not hurting your dog!


Exactly what I said first - I would much rather have a pro groomer give is a "tip" versus sell us high dollar products, we know plenty about them.

Ok, I am done long day, too many sales pitches today....Sorry


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

All I'm going to say is if I hired a handler to show my poodle and the poodle was in the ring and looked like a million bucks and I found out later that in order to get out all of the hairspray that it had in it's coat, it was being washed with Dawn and then washed with a repairing shampoo and then conditioned, no sorry wouldn't worry about my dog. 

My thinking is that in the pet industry there are a lot of products that are overpriced and essentially can be found in the human industry for a lot less money. The dremel is one for instance that you can find on petedge for more than if you walked into Wal-Mart and just bought the one speed human dremel. It works the same and you don't really need two speeds to grind down nails. You can also use things bought at Sally beauty supply for dogs that will be cheaper than purchasing them from a pet supply website. Some of us like to save money and if it's safe to use on our dogs, why not??


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*I just want to say that poodles lived for couple of centuries without DOG shampoo and conditioner LMAO * and without "dog food" also , now that I think about it :rolffleyes:

Not that I would like to "go back" by any means, but I find it snobbish to think that only the most expensive products out there are the ONLY and THE BEST ... JMO



> My thinking is that in the pet industry there are a lot of products that are overpriced and essentially can be found in the human industry for a lot less money.


I absolutely agree !!! Many members here already found many products that are basically same if not better and half the price of what was in a "pet store", like those poop-bags and Bitces Breeches alternative !!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

*tina* said:


> If a shampoo says conditioning shampoo do I also need to use conditioner? Also, is it OK to use a human hair dryer on my poodle? The one I ordered still hasn't shipped.


I usually dont. If I do its on areas that are prone to matting (ears and tail) but I really dont like to because it makes the hair fall flat (even when diluted) 
I need to bring out the coarseness in my dogs coat to scissor it properly and get a good finish. 

I will use conditioner on a double coated dog or a drop coat though, because fluff isnt what Im going for. 

Yes you can use a human hair dryer, but dont let it get too hot I use the cool button intermittently throughout the drying in the event I use one.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I use human shampoos and conditioners on Enzo all of the time. You just have to read whats in the shampoo.

I have AA hair and I don't use 90% of human shampoos in a drug store I only buy natural hair products. Pantene is the only one that works on my hair thats not natural. I am talking about the whole line not just the women of color line ( which is new only been out for a year or so). 

I also use Suave clairifying shampoo instead of dawn on enzo to get all the dirt and gunk out. Only $1 you can beat that lol.So many breeders and handlers have told my sister and I to use Dawn as well. 

I use Giovanni , Dr. bronner castile soap and a few other human products on Enzo. All work so far no flakes at all. 

Just a warning if you decide to try human products don't just jump the gun and buy any products that say for AA or black woman. Most of that stuff is JUNK ! ( not the pantene tho) 

STAY AWAY from products that have Mineral Oil/ Petrolatum ( most african american hair products have this junk in it and it is BAD) 

There is a long list of ingredients to aviod but I will just leave it at that lol


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

They use Dawn on oil spill animal victims. It should be ok if a bunch of biologists thinks its the best to get out all the oil and chemicals from ocean spills.

BTW - Yes use conditioner.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

thestars said:


> They use Dawn on oil spill animal victims. It should be ok if a bunch of biologists thinks its the best to get out all the oil and chemicals from ocean spills.
> 
> BTW - Yes use conditioner.


LOL, I have animals on my dawn bottle


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

thestars said:


> They use Dawn on oil spill animal victims. It should be ok if a bunch of biologists thinks its the best to get out all the oil and chemicals from ocean spills.


LOL, well, sometimes it's LIFE OR DEATH with wildlife


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I use dawn on scummy dogs, and on occasion on Kaden's bracelets. The main problem I have with it is that if you don't dilute it, its really hard to get out of the coat. 

I also have used the suave clarifying shampoo, but prefer Aussie Cleanse and Mend both on myself and my animals. Suave makes me itchy. 
When I first started out showing I used Big Sexy Hair ...lol Kaden's breeder got a kick out of the name, its a nice volumizer, but the hairspray flaked


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I use Tresemme for my own clarifying shampoo. I find that it works well and doesn't over dry the hair.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I use Tresemme for my own clarifying shampoo. I find that it works well and doesn't over dry the hair.


*I use this in between Pantene because I discovered that when using Pantene for too long of a period my stylist cant get the color to take in my hair. *

_When I first started out showing I used Big Sexy Hair ...lol Kaden's breeder got a kick out of the name, its a nice volumizer, but the hairspray flaked _

*Love this stuff ^^*


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It's because of the wax build up it leaves in your hair. It's going to do the same with dogs so you'd have no choice but to use a clarifying shampoo once in a while to strip out the wax build up. My stylist works at an Aveda salon and I personally love their products and plan on switching to their shampoo and conditioner. Wish I could afford to use the stuff on the poodles.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh goody-goody : )))) ! I have to try those "clarifying" things on myself - LOL

I LOVE this thread :ranger:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Oh goody-goody : )))) ! I have to try those "clarifying" things on myself - LOL
> 
> I LOVE this thread :ranger:


http://www.pantene.com/en-US/product/classiccare_clarifyingshampoo.jspx

pantene also has a clarifying shampoo , I think every woman needs to get one for them selves lol You should only used a clarifying shampoo once a week if you wash your hair every day.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah that's what I do too. I am actually using Aveeno shampoo. It's new and I find that it has less wax than the Pantene does so I have to use the clarifying stuff less. It does give me smooth hair but doesn't weigh it down. I'll have to post the ingredients so you can tell us if it's worth it for the dogs. It's not as cheap as Pantene though.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Roxi-babe : )))) !!!!

Imagine me living for all those years without a clarifying shampoo LMAO !!! I guess - the whole world of new shampoo lines is in front of me - ahhhhhh, how exciting  !!!!! Almost like those "herbal shampoo" commercials LMAO - I forgot the name of that shampoo - gosh darn :doh: "Herbal essence" or something LOL Do you remember them LOL ??? 

But, you must admit that my hair looks OK though ; ))) LOL, Imagine now when I buy clarifying one LMAO !!!!! I will be a true "show" poodle - all pooooofed up and all , than ahahahaaaa

I proclaim you to be my personal groomer : )))) !!!!! Mega-tec is working great, BTW !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

KPoos said:


> I was just reading on the groomer forum that the pet product companies would have you believe that ph is all so important when it really isn't. Many things change the ph of something including water and many shampoos, including dog shampoos, have different levels of ph. I'm definitely going to try Pantene on my dog's coats. They have pretty good coats, we don't live in a dry climate but we live in a very humid climate. I'd like to see how well the Pantene works on their coats.
> 
> Let me tell you what works well if you don't have a high velocity dryer yet. Let the dog air dry (I'm assuming this is your dog) and then when he/she is still damp, dry on medium setting with a human hair dryer and brush the hair out straight as you are drying. The Shirley Kalstone's book says to use both to get the straightest hair since the heat in the human hair dryer helps to straighten and fluff hair.


I used Pantene smooth and sleek on Flash for many months, and it was great. Everyone in my shop tried to tell me it would give him skin problems, but never did. The only reason I switched is because someone HIGHLY recommended espree's Plum Perfect shampoo. I've only used it twice, but so far I'm loving it.
For poodles I recommend this system: good shampoo to start, no conditioner. Towel dry well (i've been known to soak three or four towels drying flash), then spray with light mist of silicone-based detangler/conditioner. I use The Stuff, but I've heard Chris Christensen carries a good one too. Then use a high velocity dryer (if you have one) until all the hair is standing away from the skin. Then use a table dryer and soft slicker brush to fluff until completely dry. 
Human hair dryers work fine, it's just very hard to fluff and hold the dryer at the same time. Test the heat setting on your dryer by blowing on the inside of your arm for about 40 seconds to make sure it doesn't start to burn. You'd be surprised how comfortable it feels at first and how much hotter it feels when you keep it on your skin.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It is very hard to hold a human dryer and brush the coat. I really want a high velocity dryer.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

KPoos said:


> It is very hard to hold a human dryer and brush the coat. I really want a high velocity dryer.


I know what you mean-- I don't have a dryer at home because I usually bathe Flash at the shop. He came in so muddy this weekend that I had to do a home job- I was trying to convince Flash not to move (which he wasn't having because being groomed on the bathroom floor did bot seem at all kosher to him), holding the dryer in my left hand, and swiping innefectually at his fur with the brush in my right hand. It was the worst fluff dry I've ever seen!! Lol, I would have been much better off just letting him dry curly.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I just had a hilarious thought: what if I glued the dryer to a bike helmet? Then it would dry wherever I was looking!! Brilliant!!!
Rofl, I can just picture that one...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Savannah said:


> I just had a hilarious thought: what if I glued the dryer to a bike helmet? Then it would dry wherever I was looking!! Brilliant!!!
> Rofl, I can just picture that one...


I had a groomer tell me to tie the dryer to you with a robe belt. I tried it and it only works if you want to dry the bracelets otherwise you have to hold it or buy a third arm. I think it would work on a toy or mini but with a standard he's just too tall on the table and I don't have a hydraulic table to lower him.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I hold the my dryer under my chin and it works okay, but I want a real dryer when I get a Spoo. 

I don't use clarifying shampoo on my hair very often but I color it, which I think gets rid of the build up. I also alternate shampoos. I never buy the same brand twice in row. I read that somewhere and it's really worked well for me.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to say that im a big pantene fan myself! It is the ONLY conditioner i will use on my hair. I have tried many others (expensive and not), and this one works the best for my thick curly hair. I will rotate shampoos alot, but will not with conditioners. I dont like pantene shampoos for my hair personally though. After a little bit i think it builds up. I have to wash my hair everyday, so that doesnt fly. I am in love with herbal essence curl/hydrate shampoo now though (cant remember the exact name but its blue and smells coconut-y). I have to use cream shampoos, not gel ones on my hair.

Since Riley is pretty short right now he does well with most shampoos. I really like eqyss microteck shampoo for allergy season. I used a biogroom one on sunday and liked it. Espree is nice too.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My goodness : ))) - so many of us love Pantene - who would say !!!!!????

I will demand that Pentene representative reads this thread and pay us all for free advertising we do for them here ha ha , or at least we deserve some rebate or something LOL :bounce:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------

